# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  green tea to pass T:E urine test?

## eazy333

Has anyone tried using green tea to pass a test For testosterone ? I am tested randomly, thus im only running test base and propianate.

----------


## *Admin*

you are tested for test???

----------


## eazy333

Tested For all AAS im not sure of the specific testing, so im only running test suspension and propianate

----------


## Misery13

Where do you work?

----------


## yannick35

green tea is suppose to eliminate testosterone from your body?

----------


## Times Roman

> green tea is suppose to eliminate testosterone from your body?


I was thinking the same thing.

OP. Do you have any valid data that supports your theory that green tea will help you pass a drug test? If not, I do not think i would risk losing my job, and taking a chance, by relying on green tea.

----------


## Times Roman

random drug testing in cali is prohibited unless a DOT job (eg. Truck driver) and maybe some types of government jobs and professional sports.

----------


## yannick35

Green tea has tanning that will block and eliminate iron from the body, i was a big green tea drinker until i found out that i was suffering from light anemia.

----------

